# Unable to mount ZFS NFS Share on IRIX



## praetor242 (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a server (server1) with FreeBSD and ZFS. I have /exports/SGI in my /etc/exports and also did:


```
zfs set sharenfs="-alldirs -network=192.168.2.0/24" tank/exports/SGI
```

But when I go to mount it on my SGI machine, I get:


```
trajan 3# mount server1:/exports/SGI /mnt/software
mount: NFS version 3 mount failed, trying NFS version 2.
mount: server1:/exports/SGI on /mnt/software: Resource busy
mount: giving up on:
   /mnt/software
```

It's acting like it's not wanting to work with NFS3. Is there a way to create a legacy share so NFS3 clients can connect, or has anybody had experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

Is the NFS service active on the FreeBSD side? What does `showmount -e` tell you?


----------



## praetor242 (Aug 28, 2017)

showmount -e shows the share on the IRIX client, and nfsd (and friends) are running and active.


----------



## praetor242 (Aug 28, 2017)

And....it all of a sudden works for some weird reason.

Well, thanks anyway


----------

